# 2 level undercabinet lights



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of 120v hardwired under cabinet lights with a switch for 2 brightness levels? LED preferred. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

te12co2w said:


> Does anyone know of 120v hardwired under cabinet lights with a switch for 2 brightness levels? LED preferred. Thanks.


DALS makes them. I've installed quite a few. They come with a cord but can be hardwired too.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes, American Level changes the kelvin from 2700-3000-3500-4000 I think but they also have a GM lighting ( I think made by American level) that has a built in dimmer


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

American Level fixture 
https://www.amazon.com/American-Lighting-3LC-32-DB-3-Complete-Temperatures/dp/B01G6OGWI2

Most of the uc lights are dimmable


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen the ones that you can change the color temperature, which I think is an excellent idea since I had issues with that in the past. But not the brightness.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

#3 on this page switches brightness and also changes the color temperature

https://www.amazon.com/slp/led-under-cabinet-lighting-hardwired/agmsgmsqab975ec

We always try to install a separate switch for the lights so we can add a dimmer if necessary


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Ive used the commercial electric ones at home cheapo, very similar to those in the link.
Theres a switch on them but no brightness level. I always put in a dimmer for UC lights anyway.

Recently started using the LED tape.
I really like that setup and virtiually about same price even with a transformer.

Possibly even cheaper depending on purchases.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nicor makes them.

I hate them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Nicor makes them.
> 
> I hate them.


I Have used Nicor and don't remember issues with them.

I do remember the Halos were expensive and you needed a elv dimmer if you want a dimmer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My supplier sells sticks that dim. I have never had a customer who wanted me to install a dimmer.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I need to replace some kichler under cabinet lights. Xenon lalmps. Those fixtures had a 2 level light switch on them. These are not wall switched. Each one has a switch on it. The lady of the house really wants the 2 level control. I will look at the ones suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Thanks for the replies. I need to replace some kichler under cabinet lights. Xenon lalmps. Those fixtures had a 2 level light switch on them. These are not wall switched. Each one has a switch on it. The lady of the house really wants the 2 level control. I will look at the ones suggested. Thanks again.


2 level smevel, buy Kitchler 4U Series undercab lights and use that same Leviton dimmer I spoke about the other day here. It will dim down to zero from 100% once you set the dimmer per the easy instructions. Your homeowner will chit his pants over them, and best of all they have a lot of room for the connections but still keep to the original little inch(predecessor) footprint profile. They come in 2 different color ranges.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> 2 level smevel, buy Kitchler 4U Series undercab lights and use that same Leviton dimmer I spoke about the other day here. It will dim down to zero from 100% once you set the dimmer per the easy instructions. Your homeowner will chit his pants over them, and best of all they have a lot of room for the connections but still keep to the original little inch(predecessor) footprint profile. They come in 2 different color ranges.


These lights are not controlled by a wall switch. Tile backsplash. No access below or above.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> #3 on this page switches brightness and also changes the color temperature
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/slp/led-under-cabinet-lighting-hardwired/agmsgmsqab975ec
> 
> We always try to install a separate switch for the lights so we can add a dimmer if necessary


 I found these lights before. Maybe they have different lengths.


----------

